# ...Vanished, into thin air.



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

damn, what the hell could've happened to my 165whp SR20? I was driving down I-4 the other day and the car suddenly stalled, I tried to restart it and it was dead. When I pulled to the side of the road, I popped the hood and the engine bay was completely empty:










Lol, but seriously, stick around for updates. Pix and Vids to come in the next few weeks.


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

oh jesus... now what are you doing!


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

*V*EE *V*EE EL*L*


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

OK you say you were driving down the road and the car stalled and you didnt have a motor. How could the car have stalled in the first place if there was no motor there? Is the holes in the floorboard not workin out for ya?


----------



## pete2.0 (Sep 17, 2004)

I think he was trying to make a joke...


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

Yea, well here's what I think happened. You know that when you get a "Danger to Manifold" error, the passenger floor pan will fall out. Well, I got a "Danger to Throttle Body" error and I think that caused the engine to fall out.

BTW, here's a pic for today:









I think a few of you guys already know what's going in there next, but I think you'll be pleasently surprised when you see the end result.


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i dont know what going on but that shit is fucking sexy


----------



## jlee1469 (Dec 4, 2003)

Geez what more can you do N/A? Don't you have every single bolt on out there? But I do look foward to what you have in store for us


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

one more hint for now. More pix on thurs.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Haha, you're gonna like it. I wish I had one Ninety9 =(


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i wanna know!!!!!!!1


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Hint: read my first post in this thread


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

i know but i wanna SEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

new stuff from Phantom Grip, LSD + Green springs.

GOD I HOPE I PUT THE TRANNY BACK TOGETHER CORRECTLY...


----------



## primerblack200sx (Aug 29, 2004)

damn tease me with more pics damn it!!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

quit with the N/A and step up justin!!!

haha

jk, good luck man


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

oh, don't worry, I'll be keeping up with the turbo guys pretty soon, and with a header


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

what's with that tiny ass pipe on the back end of the header? that needs to be 3". 

And please tell me you don't actually plan on sticking a phantom grip in your car? 
say good bye to the rest of the tranny when it gets full of aluminum

http://forums.maxima.org/showthread.php?t=420750&highlight=phantom+grip


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

yes, it's going phantom grip, it's better than the stock one and there's no other choice for me, not unless I have $30,000 to buy 30 Quaiffes. The name of the game is changing the tranny oil more often, which IMO, is just as easy as changing the car's oil.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

bah, I couldn't resist. I got it in today, here's a picture:










There's still MUCH to be done, I jus have 2 mounts hooked up and maybe 5% of the wiring done. It's at least another full day of work before it'll start up.

Also, I'm powdercoating the VC, hence the missing NEOVVL emblem.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

justin... thats so evil.. but good luck man, i wish i could do somethong with my four door whore.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

very cool. I like the header. Are you going to be using MSD switches for the VVL? I was going to go DET but now im contemplating VE. Didnt you get that motor from Miko?


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

the motor is from miko, using the greddy MSS to switch the cams, the header is amazing. and BTW, it'll be 100X cleaner by the time I unveil it. Got some powdercoating to do


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

you should do something with the block, maybe hit it with some sand paper, and polish it to a luster, not chrome, but not flat. and you better be doing the black and red valve cover.


----------



## pimpride (Mar 28, 2005)

JGY can't fab you something better up for a Friction LSD?

It looks effin sweet. If you ever drop a turbo on there it will kill.


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

I am soooo jelous. :idhitit:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

I'm not going to sand the block down, it looks good already anyway.

The VC is going to get some powdercoat. I tried to have the shop send it in, but they couldn't contact the powdercoater, so I'll have to do it on my own.


----------



## wickedsr20 (Aug 8, 2002)

Welcome to the darkside.  And if that's a Fujitsubo header, you'll love it. Abou the best made aftermarket VE header out there bar none.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hey, forgot to update this thread. Had the car running for about 3 days now. Fired up on the first try, needed no additional work except adjusting the throttle tension...and I had to re-drop the tranny on Saturday b/c I forgot to silicone a seal in the gearbox.

VERY SMOOTH compared to the last, the idle is nice. It's freaking quick. I can usually hook 1st...up until the cams activate at 4800, then the tires break free again. Torque is also great on this thing, it was still quick as hell with 5 people in the car. 

Here's the completed engine:









Still to do:
Lots of powdercoating, N1 intake manifold and TB, widen header downpipe. JWT valve springs+cams when they're available.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

damn, that is sick. the primaries on that header look gangster also


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

I'm loving it man looking sweet! You going to Craig's dyno day? Hopefully I'll have my car ready by then...


----------



## dundee (May 11, 2002)

If they only knew how much you paid for that shiny header


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

sweetness. but i have to say, I'm not sure you'll keep up with me when I'm done :thumbup: I as well have a little surprise you, keep your eyes peeled  :cheers:


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, I'm shooting for 230 to the wheels within a year. I hope I can pull that off oncw the JWT cams become avail.


----------



## skootz1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> well, I'm shooting for 230 to the wheels within a year. I hope I can pull that off oncw the JWT cams become avail.


Wow, that kind of talking makes me hot!!!!!!!!!!!
Dude, your engine looks sick. Kinda makes me jelous. Awesome job!


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

oh fcuk it, here's what i got:
http://photobucket.com/albums/b64/himbo10/?action=view&current=100_1051.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/b64/himbo10/?action=view&current=100_1048.jpg

66,000m on it, and for $200!!!! the dude who i got it from did a GTIR swap, and was moving so he had to get rid of it!!!!

oh and heres my hwhip:
http://photobucket.com/albums/b64/himbo10/?action=view&current=100_1061.jpg

its usually that clean on the inside but its never that clean on the outside.

http://photobucket.com/albums/b64/himbo10/?action=view&current=100_1066.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/b64/himbo10/?action=view&current=100_1070.jpg

http://photobucket.com/albums/b64/himbo10/?action=view&current=100_1060.jpg


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

plans for it: hks step 2 264 cams (or jwt s4), jwt ecu, gt30r turbo, prolog mani, crower titanium retainers, polish/ported head, 3 angle valve job (maybe), greddy rocker arm stoppers, O2 bored tb, hks valve springs, 1.2mm head gasket, outlaw engineering spacers, fidanza flywheel, UR pulley kit, and a bunch of other things i'm forgetting. 

suspension, i decided to skip the agx/gc setup and go for ksport (put a deposit already), blemco 4 point lca brace, rear sway bar, f/r stb, polyurethane bushings, on a 2 inch drop. i have the b14 se-r wheels already, that will have a gunmetal or graphite center and a polished lip. i need to find plat. gold se-r skirts, and i HAVE the SK carbon fiber lip (work of art btw), and will get a c/f hood.

also, i might get my dings pulled and the car repainted with the stock color next summer.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Holy effin shit Himbo, that's a huge change..


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Holy effin shit Himbo, that's a huge change..


yea, i just couldn't pass up the offer my goal is 350whp daily driven. *but seriously, mad props to justin, i have always been a fan of your car. where are those videos you keep promising us *


----------



## couldabeenmine14.9 (Mar 24, 2004)

Very nice I like the way you keep it clean. Good luck on those future plans. Sounds like you are in for the ride of your life.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

going in for powdercoat on wed.

I'll see what I can do about vids.


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

na>turbo 



haha. just for you justin


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> going in for powdercoat on wed.
> 
> I'll see what I can do about vids.


videos = teh sexness

but seriously though, i love your car. your car and nizzan4u2nv's are my favorites :thumbup:


----------

